# August 15th - 16th - Bear Butte State Park - South Dakota



## Jana F (Feb 13, 2015)

Heya!

My good friend asked me to post about an upcoming ride in the black hills. It's been a fairly annual event for quite a while now and should be a fun weekend for anyone interested.

all the details are here: Black Hills Trail Rides

and here: http://blackhillstrailrides.com/files/ft-meade-flyer.pdf

I'll do my best to check this thread and try and answer any questions as well


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I will be returning to this ride agilain this year. I know that Michelle is running it this time around. Angie did it last year. Very nice ride out past Bear butte. I encourage everyone to go. Lovely ride!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WendyJane (Jul 11, 2015)

I was in the Black Hills last fall. I would LOVE to ride there - it is incredibly beautiful!


----------

